# Saw this on GUMTREE!!! Can anyone help??



## doclubz (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a weird habit of looking at gumtree ads now and again, and though I have rescued Charlie from Gumtree myself, my husband has made it pretty clear that my rescuing days are over until we are in our own property (We currently rent a 1 bedroom apartment).

So nothing was worse than seeing this advertisement today morning. I haven't been able to get these darlings out of my mind all day!!! Can anyone please please help?

Amazing fluffy Persian looking cats need a really good home in Aberdeen | Cats & Kittens for Sale | Gumtree.com


----------



## Jazzy Belle (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow!! They really are beautiful cats. I hope they find a special home...


----------

